# 20 week scan on 8th Feb...



## wishuwerehere

And I'm stressing. 

I am trawling through ingender comparing 12 week scan with confirmed boys. I am utterly obsessing and it's ridiculous. I feel so embarrassed, whenever anyone asks me about it I'm very insistent I don't mind but I know I'm lying. I'm terrified I'm going to cry in the scan if it's another girl. 

Pragmatically I know it'll be fine once the baby is here, whichever sex they are, but we really can't have another after this so I've got one more week where the possibility of having a son is a thing. 

No point to this post I guess I'm just too embarrassed to talk about it irl. I have to put it down somewhere.


----------



## laila 44

Oh I hope you get your boy!! We are having our third girl but were actually hoping it was a girl ;) I can understand though sometimes it's overwhelming to have 3 of same sex and have to put away the idea of ever having a son. I hope u get your wish. Don't feel bad about feeling that way it can be totally normal xx


----------



## Boo44

I felt like this but the other way round and I actually felt better when I found out our third boy is on his way! I can't really explain it but it's a bit like you said - whilst there's still a possibility the baby could have been a girl I felt on edge and stressed about how I would feel. Then when they said he's a he I felt like a weight has been lifted and I could get to know him for who he is and start to prepare. I might just be lucky but I was expecting disappointment and didn't feel any. I've even shopped for little baby clothes and the girl ones don't bother me! Really hope you hear boy but if you don't, hope it's not as bad as you're thinking xx


----------



## Jbree

Do you have your 12 week scan pic for a guess? If you know you will be ok when baby arrives would you consider not finding out? And you would still have the hope of having a boy a little longer? X


----------



## Scarlett2

I'm you but the other way round.. In the end I decided not to find out so that I can just keep hoping until baby arrives. I felt that when I am at the actual birth I genuinely won't mind one way or another. The funny thing is that having made the decision not to find out I felt more peaceful and probably care less now than I did earlier in my pregnancy.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I think i'll feel better once i know either way. Not knowing is a big part of the problem! But i can understand why you wouldn't want to find out. Hope you get your girl scarlett


----------



## wishuwerehere

I do have a thread in gender prediction for my scan. Everyone here and on ingender so far has guessed boy but I can't see a clear nub!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2361489-12w5d.html


----------



## Jbree

I went off skull and i think it looks like a boy xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Really upset, not because the baby was in an awkward position and we couldn't find out the gender, but because the sonographer was a horrible cow. She ignored my husband, barely answered my questions, and just seemed really annoyed when i asked if she could have a look at the sex. Really happy that baby is healthy but this had not helped my feelings of stress/anxiety surrounding finding out the gender, and being able to bond with another girl especially.


----------



## Misscalais

Sounds similar to my scan. I ended up paying for a private scan to find out with this bub.
Glad your baby is healthy x


----------



## wishuwerehere

Misscalais we've just had a private scan, everything looking lovely as before and we are team :blue: feeling chuffed!


----------



## Jbree

Congratulations!! X


----------



## george83

Congratulations!!!! x x


----------



## lau86

Congratulations!! Lovely news


----------

